# What did you smoke for Easter?



## cmayna (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter to all.  Let's see a pic of what you smoked for Easter.

We did a simple ham.  Smoked for 3.5 hours at 240* using our Masterbuilt gasser with cherry pellets.  What did you smoke?


----------



## Iutbapdg (Apr 12, 2020)

Did some pork belly burnt ends


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice looking ham. I smoked a chuck and some veggies


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 12, 2020)

Did a brisket and some almonds.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 12, 2020)

Pastrami


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Apr 12, 2020)

Pulled pork


----------



## couger78 (Apr 12, 2020)

Canadian Bacon...for the Easter Brunch spread.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2020)

Didn’t smoke dinner, but smoked up an ABT app!


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 12, 2020)

Eggs and Ham.
Plus did some Roast Beef for lunches.






Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## sauced (Apr 13, 2020)

Lamb porterhouses.....marinated with olive oil, lemon, garlic, oregano, black pepper and honey. Then light smoke with hickory for 20 minutes then reversed sear. They were awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow!!!
Everything on this Thread looks Awesome!!!
Way to go, Guys!!
Like X  9 !!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2020)

Didn’t think to take a photo of it, but of all things to have I made a meatloaf!
We were hungry for meatloaf, what can I say!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2020)

Sounds Great to Me !!
I haven't had a Meatloaf for a long time!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kevin james (Apr 13, 2020)

Smoked a brisket. It came out great!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 13, 2020)

I appreciate everyone's feedback.  Looks like some yummy foods were consumed.


----------

